# Wtb-23Krs Or Rs230



## Tekoanme

Im very interested in purchasing an outback toy hauler 23-27 foot, half ton towable. I live in central NC , but will b willing to drive to surrounding states if needed. Im ok with a fixer upper for right price, but no junk. Feel free to call or text me. Thanks in advance Andy 9192728561


----------

